

Rant @ HN: Big bully = big business ? - UsNThem

I am kind of stuck with a highly incompetent(borderline bully) ISP  in northern MA /Southern NH and wondering what are my options ? Needless to say I am pissed !<p>C<i></i>cast: my current ISP and cable provider. 
I find their net connections to be slow ( rarely get the promised upload and download speed).  
besides they are constantly up to their no good tricks - bundling packages in the false pretense of cheap rates and then pulling the carpet.
They have no need to care  for their internet  customers as they have very little competition in the area.<p>Fairpoint: The former verizon Fios service is now nearly bankrupt. I am not sure if they would be around next month.<p>What are my options ? Looks like as a customer - I am screwed.Has any one else had this situation with big business ? Rant on .
======
brk
DSL is about your only other option in this area.

You could do something like Pipeline wireless, but it's going to be several
hundred/mo.

For $60/mo you can get a Verizon EVDO wireless broadband account. If you're in
a 3G area the speeds are pretty decent. As long as you only do "normal" online
stuff you won't go over the limits, if you're doing a lot of file chugging,
it's not a good approach to the problem.

